# Favorite counter music?



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

I dunno if this has been done, but I didn't see it.

What are your favorite songs at your counter/store?

I LOVE Bossy by Kelis, the Amy Winehouse songs, and all of Gwen Stefani!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 26, 2007)

Blondie - Atomic


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

The entire album by Bitter:Sweet.


----------



## amoona (Aug 26, 2007)

Our new Smoke Signals CD is awesome. I love all the songs on there.


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Our new Smoke Signals CD is awesome. I love all the songs on there._

 
Amoona, can this be purchased from a counter or store?


----------

